
Drew DeVault's book on Wayland is now readable without a paywall - kick
https://wayland-book.com/
======
pengaru
> Wayland is the next-generation display server for Unix-like systems

The first sentence isn't even accurate, it's a protocol.

------
acqq
The last chapters seemed to be empty the last time I've checked?

~~~
apetresc
Yeah, it's still in progress (but seems to be getting closer every month)

